# 2010 CC AMP/SUB Install



## powernerd (Jan 2, 2010)

I just got a new CC and would like to add my sub to the audio system. Does anyone know if there is an output on the stereo or a wiring harness that would help? 
Thanks, 
-P


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: 2010 CC AMP/SUB Install (powernerd)*

You'll need to use a Line Output Converter. Basically there are two sets of wires (white, white/black, gray, gray/black) that are to be wired to a left and right speaker (positive and negative). The LOC will have RCA outputs to go to an amplifier.
Those RCAs will send the source signal to the amplifier, you'll need to run a remote turn-on wire, power from battery, and ground.
LOC's can be found at your local car electronics store or online.


----------



## powernerd (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: 2010 CC AMP/SUB Install (NFrazier)*

Thanks for the reply! 
If the output from the deck is just being split off and then ran to the amp, would it be possible to just split some wires off before they reach the back speakers to avoid running the cable the full length of the vehicle? 
I only have a 100W amp and an 8' Dual Coil Bazooka SUB. 
Thanks, 
-Pat


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: 2010 CC AMP/SUB Install (powernerd)*

sure, but its way easier to find the left and right behind the HU, then to get the left from the rear left speaker and the right from the rear right speaker.


----------



## powernerd (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: 2010 CC AMP/SUB Install (CMihalcheon)*

Good point, thanks! Do you know if there is a procedure out there on how to remove the head unit, or if there are any special tools needed? I'd really hate to jack it up.


----------



## powernerd (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: 2010 CC AMP/SUB Install (CMihalcheon)*

Good point, thanks! Do you know if there is a procedure out there on how to remove the head unit, or if there are any special tools needed? I'd really hate to jack it up.


----------



## SJ 09 CC (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: 2010 CC AMP/SUB Install (powernerd)*

Just installed an amp/sub yesterday. To remove the bezel around the head unit, you will need to use plastic pry tools or a small screwdriver for the top edge, and pull the bottom edge of the bezel gently by hand. There are four trim tabs (two on top and two on bottom about 3 inches each side of center) For the top, open both storage compartments above the bezel and you will be able to see the seam. For the bottom, you can feel the lip and room for your fingers just above the climate control. It comes out very easily. Beware, there is an airbag light on the bezel. I recommend not disconnecting the harness from the bezel. I disconnected mine, now I have the airbag warning light permanently illuminated. This was the only reason I can assume. There are four Torx screws holding the head unit in place (two on left, two on right) Remove the Torx screws and the head unit slides out far enough to remove the wire harness and both antenna connections.


----------



## powernerd (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: 2010 CC AMP/SUB Install (SJ 09 CC)*

Awesome. Thanks for the great write up!


----------



## SJ 09 CC (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: 2010 CC AMP/SUB Install (powernerd)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## frybel (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: 2010 CC AMP/SUB Install (SJ 09 CC)*

Hey SJ did you ever get the airbag light resolved? I'm experiencing the same issue, but there are a couple of possibilities. At least in the CC (and I'm assuming other newer dubs) the airbag diagnostic goes through the radio for some reason. When I first switched out the stock radio I took some other users' advice and used a PAC adapter that has all the connections for VSS, illum, etc. included and I didn't have any problems. I recently upgraded the HU again and now my airbag light is on. I read in another thread that if the key is in the ignition and the airbag indicator (the passenger airbag on/off light in the radio trim bezel) is disconnected it can throw that error.
Anyone else have any insight into this situation?


----------



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

vag-com?


----------



## frybel (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: (Scrambles)*

yeah, I don't have easy access to one and didn't feel like taking a trip to the dealer. I was more interested if anyone knew for sure if disconnecting the passenger airbag indicator while the accesory power was on would cause that permanent fault code.


----------



## frybel (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: (frybel)*

bump.


----------



## UMJonny (Dec 7, 2009)

only way to get rid of the airbag light is throgh vagcome. been there lol
Where did you guys pass your power wire through the firewall?


----------

